# Identify the species of this creature [picture]



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

A creature was found hopping in the garden this AM! 










My sister says that it might be a bunny rabbit? 

What are your thoughts?


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I think your sister might be right. But, that bunny rabbit sure does look familiar! :wub: Could it be the real Easter bunny out on a practice run?? :w00t: I'd look for Easter eggs.


----------



## LuluLolly (Oct 7, 2009)

I love it Kat. You and your two babies always know how to put a smile on my face. I'm with Linda this creature could very well be the Easter Bunny!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Snowy-you look very much like a bunny, you can definitely hop, and the ears look good, but the tail is a dead giveaway!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Great pic, love it!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I think it's a new species of rabbit with a very log tail and short ears, better known as the Maltierab.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

It's the Easter Rabbit LOL.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

LMAO --- let's see. Now it could be the groundhog who comes out looking for his shadow on Feb 2. Hmmmm, nope not in a hole and not brown. It could be a wad of cotton candy from a carnival or circus. Hmmm, don't know if the carnival's come to town. It could be the Easter Bunny checking out the weather. Hmmm seems possible. Or it could be a Snowy or Crystal sculpture made of pure love. YUP I think that's it. :chili::chili:
I had to laugh Kat because I can't tell which end is up...literally. It reminds me of waking up to Tyler and not sure until I put my glasses on if his face or butt is in my face. :w00t: Which end is up in the photo?? :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Love it!!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Sure does look like the Easter bunny, but may with valentines day coming up I say its CUPID. :wub: Kat that picture is sooo funny:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hey wait just a minute here......those may be bunny ears....but that's Definitely NOT a bunny butt....I sort of recognize that cute widdle butt....


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, my goodness!! That picture is amazing!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I think it is a Kat!! It is beautiful and it looks like it is swaying to the music and I know Kat does that. I have never seen a picture of her and I just know she is beautiful, so it has got to be a Kat!!! All kidding aside, I just could not help but look with such longing at the gorgeous green grass and the beautiful flowers.........I long for springtime!!! It is cold here, no leaves on the trees and your picture brightened my day.......whoever it is, Crystal or Snowy, the baby is haing a great time!!!:chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

:w00t::w00t: It's a lhama head! It's a bunny! Wait! It has a fluffy Maltese tail! Must be Snowy or Crystal then  and Kat, your garden looks beautiful :Flowers 2:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh! There's my bunny - thank you for finding and returning it ;-)


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Now who would be hopping, dancing?, standing up in that glorious garden? Probably every creature great and small but in this pic I think it is Snowy :wub:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

That is the dreaded Maltabbit. Cousin to the Jackalope. Careful, I hear they can steal your heart!!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

definitely the Easter Bunny!! lol :wub:


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

I think it's one of those bunnymalts!


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> I had to laugh Kat because I can't tell which end is up...literally. It reminds me of waking up to Tyler and not sure until I put my glasses on if his face or butt is in my face. :w00t: Which end is up in the photo?? :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Love it!!


HAHAHAHA! That is EXACTLY what I was thinking. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Alright Kat, I have my glasses on and I still can't tell which end is up.:blush:
How did he do that? :w00t:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Ooops, an early easter bunny in your garden, Kat! 

OMG, that pic really made my day! Fantastic shot! 

Is that a new breed? Never ever have seen a bunnymalt, Lol!

Thanks so so much for sharing with us!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It's either the Measter Rabbit or the Easter Mabbit!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

It's a headless Easter Bunny!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Haha  we are LOVING your thoughts :HistericalSmiley: ...sooo much :wub: all of them :wub: the naming to some new breeds/specie is AWWWWH TOO CUTE :tender::wub2:

Here is our thoughts, the more we looked at the creature, the more we realized that it is a *Wanna Be* .... a *WannaBeBunny* to be more specific :w00t: it is Trying to resemble Spikey (our previous bunny :wub. When Spikey stood up on his hide legs, he used to do it, just like the *WannaBeBunny* in this photo that you saw.

Defining the picture :smrofl:









An old picture of Spikey. Not of a good quality picture, but we treasure it :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

aprilb said:


> Snowy-you look very much like a bunny, you can definitely hop, and the ears look good, but the tail is a dead giveaway!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Great pic, love it!





Maisie and Me said:


> in this pic I think it is Snowy :wub:


Snowy: "oh man! I can't twick you auntie April and Michelle! you too smawt; how on eawth did you figuwe it was me?"

:w00t: that is, indeed, Snowy:HistericalSmiley:



LuluLolly said:


> You and your two babies always know how to put a smile on my face.


awwwwh so happy that we can draw a smile (hugs)



Snowbody said:


> I had to laugh Kat because I can't tell which end is up...literally. It reminds me of waking up to Tyler and not sure until I put my glasses on if his face or butt is in my face. :w00t: Which end is up in the photo?? :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Love it!!


haha I know EXACTLY what you mean :HistericalSmiley:













yeagerbum said:


> Must be Snowy or Crystal then


Sure is Snowy, we caught him in the act :HistericalSmiley: I think he was also practicing his Kung Fu moves (wait to see the rest of the photos)






njdrake said:


> How did he do that? :w00t:


LOL Jane, I wish that I had a clue - what he was doing is playing CRAZILY with his ball :HistericalSmiley:










and also practicing his Kung fu moves :w00t:


















Crystal (right) was also practicing her ballet dance move, I think 









I am living with a couple of nut cases I think LOL but can't help it but love them to pieces :wub::wub:


----------

